

Apache quit JCP - eaquino
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/12/apache-resigns-from-jcp-in-protest-of-oracle-governance-failures.ars

======
RiderOfGiraffes
That's supposed to be "quit", not "quite". It's a typo I regularly make, my
fingers naturally put the "e" on the end without me noticing. It's not too
late to edit it.

~~~
eaquino
Thanks for pointing that out. My brain has a bad habit of skipping over extra
letters. I've updated the title.

